# Hanna S02 titrator



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I got my tester on Tuesday and found it had a defect. Spoke to the rep and he emailed me a return slip for UPS and I sent it out on Wednesday. They repaired and I git it back today and its working. Very quick turn around so customer service here is top notch. Ill test it out this weekend and report back. Im just glad they resolved this very quickly. Im always the one to get the defective unit, its just in my nature I guess!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Na, not just you, my new Hanna TDS came and I had to send it back. No new ph stick seems to work for me more than a month


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

By stick do you mean meter? Have you tried the PHEP? Did you get it back quickly like I did Mike?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 13, 2011)

I noticed the Hanna company is listed as being in RI. That probably helped with quick shipping if that's where it went to/came from? Seems like everyone has had good customer service with them.

My vinmetrica is out for delivery today!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Rob you're going to love it!

My Hanna phep went bad two days ago and I called Hanna and they said to just send it back. I was thinking I bought it on Amazon then remembered I got it from George. I called FVW and Joseph immediately sent a new one out and told me to send back the old one when I get the new one.

I only hope those who are thinking about buying something keeps in mind these reputable dealers and manufactures.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, it was RI where I sent it. Dan, what did your meter do that it went bad just stopped working altogether?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yes, it was RI where I sent it. Dan, what did your meter do that it went bad just stopped working altogether?



Wade why aren't you at work, late night in the chat room? LOL

I measured my Maple wine and it read 6.0. So I thought I would calibrate it ten minutes later and try again. I turned it on and it said battery 0%. I ran up to Wally World and got a new set and every 15 seconds or so it kept flashing Battery 0%. I could not turn it on or off. When I talked to the Hanna Rep he said it sounded like a circuit board.
I always store it upright on a clamp on the burret stand and keep 4.01 solution in it.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 13, 2011)

So you gots a Hanna Same Old Sh*t titrator? (Sos) 

Couldn't help .


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 14, 2011)

I think being a smart @$$ just comes with the name Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 14, 2011)

Some would say I represent that....... :>


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 14, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Some would say I represent that....... :>



Me 3 LOLOLOL


----------



## Flem (Apr 14, 2011)

Me 4. LOLLOLLOL


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats it, all Mikes to the corner now!!!!!!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wade.... thats Allie's job


----------

